
Why Can't Web-Browsers Justify Text? - galaxyLogic
https://designforhackers.com/blog/justify-text-html-css/
======
galaxyLogic
Why is it that even after all these years web-browsers still can't justify
text properly, even though good old news-papers can?

I think this is a hugely important issue because most of the world's reading
probably happens via a browser currently. If we can make it more readable it
will help the humankind, even a small improvement has huge rewards since so
many people are using the web.

Do we need to invent some kind of AI to do this? I think this would be a great
test for wannabe AI.

~~~
bradknowles
Did you actually read the article you posted? Because it provides some pretty
good reasons as to why you shouldn’t do full justification.

Moreover, just because newspapers do something doesn’t necessarily means that
web pages should blindly follow the same technique.

~~~
galaxyLogic
Why do newspapers do it?

